# Ah yeah, more tenant fun!



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

So my tenant put in their notice to leave March 31st -- cool that's fine by me.

They currently have a relative living with them and they would like to assume the tenancy. I said, okay please fill out the forms and I'll take a look, if everything is good then it's easy for me.

Got the forms, rent alone would be 60% of their monthly income. I don't think I can rent to this person, that just doesn't seem right.

Or am I being silly here?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldn't.


----------



## CadMan (Apr 16, 2010)

If they have been good tenants I would find out more about who would be living at the property - ie the person that is staying may be planning to have someone else move in to help with the rent. If this is the case I would want to screen everyone and every adult living there would need to be on the lease.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

not model tenants, and they said no roomates.

I think ill just say no thanks and start the search.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is from the tenant consistently late with rent?Probably could not afford it either ,look for somebody who can cover the bills on 35%-40% of their income max or you will have problems.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

60% of their after tax income? If so that's not THAT bad.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

My rent is 1/4 of my take home and I have a nice new two bedroom basement suite. Rent is a breeze for me. That's probably why I will likely never miss a rent payment. Ever. You're place is way above them, IMO. I would think that either your rent is too high, or you are looking below your target tenant.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I guess percentage is hard to figure out. But add in say $300 for food and $200 for misc and their remaining income would be $0. 2 kids to feed and utilities to pay as well.

I think I'll pass, I don't want to get into another "I can't pay" situation. I'm sure I can find someone that has another $1000 a month income easily.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

James you could always pull credit check on them at their expense ,if they had good credit and maybe they have some child tax credit etc that would put their range in a better situation.
My daughter has $2000 a month income and her rent is $1025 ,she didn' need a cosigner because of her good credit score but she is one person to feed and take care of.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

When I was young I wanted to rent a house and the owner was dubious of my ability to cover the cost. I offered him 6 months rent up front and an hour later we had a signed lease. Might be worth asking for a couple of months rent as a security deposit. If they are flat broke and can't come up with it I would call it a red flag and say goodbye.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Not legal in all provinces !


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

If this was me, I would do it.

One of my tenants rent is 55% of their income. Doesn't seem to be an issue.

But then again, it really depends on their outside expenses. My tenant doesnt have a child, car, loans, or any other business to deal with.

*If your tenant has a car, that is a significant risk to you in this scenario.*


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Rent also does not include heat / hydro / internet / cable / phone like yours do Kae


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

In Ontario you can only legally ask for first and last months' rent.

Even if a tenant offers to pay more than that upfront, it's not a good idea to take it. They can just demand it back (everything but 2 months' worth) right after they move in and you will have to give it all back and probably pay a fine too.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> One of my tenants rent is 55% of their income.


Aren't you renting a room for like 400-500 bucks? That guy is crazy poor!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Well I denied the applicant. They were NOT happy. But such is life.

I posted my unit on kijjiji and got about 5 hits in just a few hours. Before wasting my time I sent these potential tenants a series of questions to pre-screen them. One of them never replied, I guess I scared them off. The others replied promptly and with what seemed to me like very good answers. Great incomes, multiple incomes, family info etc etc.

Great stuff. So I'll be doing an open house of sorts next weekend to show the property. It seems like the good units go fast, when I had to rent this unit out about a year and a half ago it went fast and it was a dump.

I put in new carpet, new kitchen and new appliances before they moved in, and the condo corporation installed all new windows this fall. So it is a much nicer place now.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, what questions did you ask to pre-screen?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Why are you looking for a place?

When would you like to move in?

How many people would be living with you ( adults / children)

What do you do for a living?

Are you okay with allowing me to do a credit check if you wish to rent (after viewing of course)

Are you looking for a long or short term rental? 1yr? Longer?

Have you ever been evicted?

Of course people can lie, but generally from these questions you can get a feel. So far it's all been via e-mail, but when people reply within 2-3 minutes you know they aren't lieing... usually takes people longer to make up lies lol


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Why are you looking for a place? My last place burned down due to my meth lab exploding

When would you like to move in? ASAP I need to get a new lab set up before the cartel finds out what happened.

How many people would be living with you ( adults / children). Nobody will be sleeping in the unit due to the poisonous gases.

What do you do for a living? See answer #1.

Are you okay with allowing me to do a credit check if you wish to rent (after viewing of course). You can try but I use great fake ID and there is no record of me anywhere.

Are you looking for a long or short term rental? 1yr? Longer? Depends on how flame retardant your walls are.

Have you ever been evicted? Only a few times in the past year.

So when can I move in? :biggrin:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you I needed a good chuckle today !


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

iherald said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what questions did you ask to pre-screen?


I also posted on Kijiji and also only used an email address. Mentioned that I would require a rental application, previous landlord reference, and a credit check. Then in the initial email exchange I asked similar questions, with more of a "why should I rent to you?" approach. But I can afford to be picky !


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

Excellent, jamesbe. It seems like you are taking the right approach this time. Good on you! I'm sure the work will pay off in the long run.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Mall Guy,

What questions do you ask? PM if you don't want them public.

I can be somewhat picky. Posted the ad saturday night and have booked 5 people for showings on Saturday already, I'm sure more to come. I would like to rent to the person or persons that will stay the longest, have the least worry to pay the rent and not destroy the place. I guess that would be the ideal tenant eh?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I know that pets could be an issue for some landlords. And you can't discriminate against pet owners, I don't even think you can legally ask if they own pets. 

But you can mention that the property has never had a pet owner renting, just in case they have allergies. Anyone that answers 'that is great, I have pet allergies' probably doesn't have any pets.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Cal said:


> I know that pets could be an issue for some landlords. And you can't discriminate against pet owners, I don't even think you can legally ask if they own pets.
> 
> But you can mention that the property has never had a pet owner renting, just in case they have allergies. Anyone that answers 'that is great, I have pet allergies' probably doesn't have any pets.


You can discriminate against pet owners, you just cannot do anything to kick them out once they are in if they lie on the application. 

Jamesbe, if you are getting 5 inquiries and renting your place so quickly your price is way way way toooo low. 

55% or 60% of income is completely crazy, a decent tenant will be paying only 30% or so....


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Thanks berube 

I am glad you agree that 60% is just ridiculous especially with hydro to pay on top.

Although I very much respect your insight and opinions, I am actually asking more than anyone else for similar units. I am asking 1200 while similar units are 1075. But only mine is currently available. There is another unit with 1 less bedroom for 1200 but it is in much better repair with a very fancy reno and stainless appliances.

I'm at a fine line. Any higher and one could rent a full house (1300). 

My unit is electric heat which is $200 a month (400+ in the winter). So I'm close to the upper limit.

It seems like vacancy is low in my area though. Last time the place was a dump and I rented on the promise of a reno and I did it. Rented in a week. I thought about buying another unit as they seem to rent quickly


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Well I've had a lot of showings but no bites yet. 

But my tenant hasn't kept the place very clean, with cats running around and the smell, oh gawd the smell. It doesn't make the place very appealing.

My tenant has indicated they would like to leave March 1st, of course by law they had to give 60 days notice which works out to April 1st. I have decided to bite the bullet and asked them to leave on March 1st and they agreed. The place needs to be cleaned up and a few things fixed. Then it will most likely be much easier to rent, as people won't be wearing gas masks inside LOL.

They haven't paid for February yet either.... so that was the last straw for me.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought you had a three bedroom? In Mississauga? for $1075 you must be at The Credit Woodlands? I rented another unit a long time ago that was off Dundas that had electric heat and was really cheap. Or maybe it's not Mississauga. 

Try at least $100 more, you only need one renter. 

This is my masterful rental procedure for those who are interested in being awesome. 

Get a rental application and write your email on it and fax number if you have one. Ask for hard copy of documents, Picture ID, pay stubs, SIN cards with the application. Tell people that they need to give you a deposit with the application. (I use email money transfer a lot) Then check the employment and references and past landlord. (Don't believe the last landlord if the tenants are bad, they'll throw you under the bus in one second) You may have a hard time getting information because people are all worried about lawsuits dealing with the privacy Act. This is normal for large companies and larger landlords. They will not return your call in many cases. This is why I ask for hard copy documents. 

When you are satisfied this is ok, then you do a credit check. You can use Tenant Verification Service and it cost $20. 

If they start acting difficult during the rental process, move on. The landlord tenant relationship is a long term one and it's helpful to deal with sane reliable people. 

I do not collect multiple deposits, I only need one great tenant. I do not show or rent the apartment to anyone else once I have a deposit until the applicant is either accepted or denied. It usually takes me only 24 hours to complete the process and generally if required for an out of town renter I could have them in the place the next day. This is unusual because usually applicants plan ahead. It's not like sane relaible people wake up and say oh I'd better find a place to move to tomorrow. 

Good Luck, you do know I'm giving away a bunch of free forms on my website right? If you need them.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

It is a three bedroom but I'm in Ottawa (kanata actually), rent is much lower here than in the big smoke 

Thanks for the extra tips, I have used your site and signed up for TVS as well. You are correct just need 1 good tenant. I am glad I'm sending out the pre-screening questions now. Had one tell me they were 7 months pregnant and on social assistance, oh gawd no thanks! Didn't need to waste my time showing them the property.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I think I got lucky once again.

I have a tenant that is going to sign a lease tonight (knock on wood).

They are looking to rent-to-own which I have agreed to. So collect rent for another year or so then sell it to them. Best of both worlds for me.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Hmmm, contract was suppose to be signed on Friday... they aren't answering the phone anymore. 

Annoying...


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Some tenants shop around and say yes to everyone along the way.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Sending applications in along the way? Interesting to know.

I think I'm going to get out of this game. I don't really have time for it anymore.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes they do send applications if there is no money required with the application.


----------

